# camo wrap McNett



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

For you guys that like to wrap your guns--*THE SPORTSMAN'S GUIDE HAS IT NOW . 4 ROLLS FOR $19.97.* www.sportsmansguide.com order#157075


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just bought 4 rolls here. $6.99 plus $3.94 shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69234&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7258wt_1042


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

wow!!! thats darn cheap-- thought 19.97 was good


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> wow!!! thats darn cheap-- thought 19.97 was good


 I think its made in Texas Swampbuck10pt, By the time it gets to you its 19.97. HA!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats because we have to ring the oil out of it down here Hassel. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thats because we have to ring the oil out of it down here Hassel. LOL


HA, Good one! Though the topic of oil I think is a touchy subject with whats going on in the gulf, I follow that every day and can't believe more hasn't been done, Wow, I feel for those people affected by this disaster.


----------

